# SNACK ADVICE PLEASE



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

HEY. LUCKY HAS BEEN VERY HAPPY WITH HIS kibble (now Acana Wild Prarie) and we have some tiny treats for training that he loves and he enjoys an occasional chew on his Himalayan treat or an antler BUT I've been wondering about the following things. Do you think he would enjoy and it would be safe to offer:
a bully stick?
a carrot?
Peanut butter in his kong?
He's a big chewer and immediately ripped to shreads pressed rawhide which someone suggested. Are the above safe? Is Peanut butter a frequent allergen or do they choke on carrots ?
Just hoping to widen his horizons if it is sensible to do.
thanks for any advice p.s. he is 8 months now almost 9


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bully sticks, carrots and peanutbutter are all fine for dogs. Raw hide, even the pressed kind, is not. (can cause obstructions if not thoroughly chewed). However, I really don't believe in "snacks". Sterilized hollow bones with a YINY smear of PB, just for tase, Kongs if your dog likes them (Kodi has no interest in anything made of rubber) antlers, or other durable items that satisfy the dog's urge to chew without adding calories to their diet are a better choice. 

There are way too many chubby (to obese) dogs in the U.S. They don't need snacks. Feed them their meals, and save the rest of their caloric intake for nutritious training treats.


----------



## smzoey (Jul 28, 2012)

Zoey loves her kong stuffed with peanut butter but only gets that when I leave for work and she has to go in her pen, then I adjust her meals to account for the calorie intake of the snack, at times I'll give her a carrot and but she thinks of it as a glorified chew toy, and just shreds the carrot and leaves it all over the pen, therefore making a big mess for me to clean when I get home, so those are only once in a while! If you do give him a carrot I wouldn't give him the mini ones just in case, stick with the bigger ones which will force him to chew it


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

smzoey said:


> Zoey loves her kong stuffed with peanut butter but only gets that when I leave for work and she has to go in her pen, then I adjust her meals to account for the calorie intake of the snack, at times I'll give her a carrot and but she thinks of it as a glorified chew toy, and just shreds the carrot and leaves it all over the pen, therefore making a big mess for me to clean when I get home, so those are only once in a while! If you do give him a carrot I wouldn't give him the mini ones just in case, stick with the bigger ones which will force him to chew it


Actually, I think most of us use the mini carrots. I think all the shredding you're getting might be two-fold. First, full sized carrots aren't as sweet, so probably seem more like a chew toy than a food item. Second, she may not be able to get a full sized carrot far enough into her mouth to really crunch it up.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo loves these Veal Sticks.

He'll chew on them..then hide them in the sofa, in the bed, etc.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been leaving Quincy with a little treat in his Kong lately when I leave the house. I cut up a little bit of apple and toss it around with a tiny bit of plain greek yogurt (just enough to coat the apple) and then a smidge of peanut butter on the end of the Kong the keep it in. He loves it and never bats an eye when I leave the house LOL. All he knows is, "Oh, boy, I get the Kong!" Might be a nice alternative to the carrot. Q also likes carrots - but again, I don't give him a lot of it. Just be sure that you core the apple as the seeds are dangerous for dogs.
Oh, and he loves his bully stick to chew on too. Very stinky, but he loves it LOL


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I heard that champion pet foods (makers of Acana and Orijen) are coming out with a line of freeze dried treats; made in canada. Supposed to be out this fall!


----------



## smzoey (Jul 28, 2012)

I think if you just do trail and error you'll find out what your dog likes, there's lots of options out there and good advice on here for some things to try. You and your pup will figure it out, Happy snacking 
I don't mind the shredding issue with Zoey because she can't keep herself contained when I take a carrot out of the fridge she's delighted to have it, and as long as I know she's happy when I do have to leave her that's all the matters to me!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

narci said:


> Oreo loves these Veal Sticks.
> 
> He'll chew on them..then hide them in the sofa, in the bed, etc.


Are you sure they aren't from China?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chica'sMom said:


> Canadian.
> http://www.aronpetfood.com/


Great!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Chica'sMom said:


> Canadian.
> http://www.aronpetfood.com/


I'll have to keep my eye out for them. They must be carried in Canadian stores


----------

